
Show HN: MiDrive – Self-hosted Dropbox-like interface for your S3 bucket - johneke
Hello HN!
I and a buddy created MiDrive (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.midrive.io) and we’re sharing it here, hoping other folks find it as useful as we do. MiDrive deploys a lightweight stack into your AWS account which then gives you a fancy interface to browse your S3 bucket.
Use the discount code BETALAUNCH for a free download, and please share whatever comments you have :)
Thank you HN!
======
Gys
USD 59 one time fee.

> Free future updates up until the next major revision. For example, say you
> purchase version 1.0.2, then all 1.x.x versions are free up until 2.x is
> released. Fret not though, major version updates are few and far between

Not cheap and if you update the major verson once a year it can become rather
expensive.

Dropbox-like interface, but not that functionality ? The main selling point of
Dropbox is the auto syncing of files ?

~~~
johneke
> Not cheap and if you update the major verson once a year it can become
> rather expensive.

Point noted :) we will continue to monitor the feedback on this.

> Dropbox-like interface, but not that functionality ? The main selling point
> of Dropbox is the auto syncing of files ?

We are still in BETA, so we are definitely still very light on features. Lots
more are coming, but we figured we'd take an iterative approach.

~~~
Gys
Then I guess you have a roadmap for the 1.x and 2.x releases ? Better make
that public ;-)

